# Root Beer Question



## Airplanedoc (Jan 28, 2011)

I am thinking about making a quick batch of root beer. Since I don't happen to have 40 or so returnable beer bottles I was thinking about using PET 2 ltr bottles. Is there any reason that I could not reuse a bunch of 2 Ltr soda bottles and just use new caps on them? New caps are available at Midwest, and I expect it will be gone in somewhat short order anyway.

Thanks


----------



## Tom (Jan 28, 2011)

Get new caps and go for it


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 28, 2011)

I want to make my own root beer but all the recipes and ways were lame. I know I would have to get a CO2 tank but that's okay.

Anybody make great root beer?


----------



## Airplanedoc (Jan 28, 2011)

Most of the recipes i have found don't indicate you need a co2 tank. Just water, sugar, extract, and yeast.

I am just trying to figure out whose extact I am going to use.


----------



## Tom (Jan 28, 2011)

If you go to your LHBS they have a extract for many "sodas". All you need to do is add sugar and water. Then yeast. bottle.
Now I have done it in a keg and force carbonate. Be careful as the "sodas" will impart taste on the rubber gaskest. So, use that keg for sodas only.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jan 28, 2011)

i have used the one below and now that i have, i recommend using twice as much extract as the recipe calls for.


----------



## Tom (Jan 28, 2011)

Yep thats what most HBS carry


----------



## Daisy317 (Mar 29, 2011)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> i have used the one below and now that i have, i recommend using twice as much extract as the recipe calls for.



I've made these too. My nieces thought it was fun. I do agree with using extra extract. The taste can be a bit weak.


----------



## beggarsu (Apr 13, 2014)

Airplanedoc said:


> I am thinking about making a quick batch of root beer. Since I don't happen to have 40 or so returnable beer bottles I was thinking about using PET 2 ltr bottles. Is there any reason that I could not reuse a bunch of 2 Ltr soda bottles and just use new caps on them? New caps are available at Midwest, and I expect it will be gone in somewhat short order anyway.
> 
> Thanks



I just made root beer soda from extract (Royal brand) - bought at the wine store: 
Used sugar 4.4 pounds , beer yeast, royal extract (4 oz) and water - made 18 + litres (9, 2 litre bottles + 5-600 ml) - all in plastic bottles.

Basically mix ingredients and bottle immediately

I'm hopefully doing this as a precursor to making hard root beer cooler - (target 7 percent ABV and carbonated) which I haven't figured yet how to do. 

Thinking of putting in another ingredient.
?suggestions?

---

3 of the bottles above I added 1.5 oz concentrated extract of ginger (from boiling the root) as an experiment - not sure if I added enough.


----------

